# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  p.iva azienda agricola

## alessio.t90

Salve a tutti,sono nuovo di questo forum inanzitutto vorrei fare i complimenti a tutti.
Volevo fare una domanda: 
Se ho la p.iva di una azienda agricola,posso acquistare per uso privato anche stock di abbigliamento???
Intanto grazie

----------


## CIPI

Come soggetto privato puoi acquistare quello che vuoi. Non devi certo utilizzare la partita Iva per acquistare il tuo abbigliamento.

----------

